# hello for Nova Scotia



## GlenG (Dec 28, 2018)

I stumbled across the forum while looking for oil for the headstock on my CX706, and there seems to be lots of like minded hobbiests here.  Looking forward to exploring the site more.


----------



## GlenB (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey welcome aboard I found it about a month ago and helped me out as I am new to the hobby


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 28, 2018)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Everett (Dec 28, 2018)

Welcome here, you'll like the crew.  It's cool how everyone has slightly different experiences to share.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey,
Welcome to the group.


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome! Lots to share, lots to learn!


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome, this group has a good level of expertise and experience with a willingness to share. This is a good place. And they know about things like Canadian Tire and Princess Auto.


----------



## Brian H (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome from SK


----------



## Janger (Dec 29, 2018)

What are you making GlenG?


----------



## GlenG (Dec 30, 2018)

Janger said:


> What are you making GlenG?



Right now I have a partially completed steady rest on my bench.  The one that came with my lathe was too small for a 3" diameter pipe i need to turn the end on.  This one is based on a photo I saw on the internet and is a welded hexagon and will have double ended arms (bearings on one end and brass on the other)


----------



## Alexander (Jan 4, 2019)

Nova Scotia is cool. Glad you joined us, welcome.


----------



## NGrimberg (Jan 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Nova Scotia


----------

